# ISO Yeast Information



## gpalexiades (May 24, 2007)

I made a loaf of Italian Bread today. I started it in my Bread Machine on the Dough Cycle. Then I covered it to rise, then baked it in the oven. I used Instant Yeast. The bread didn't rise as it should of & turned out to be hard. If I used Bread Machine Yeast would my bread turn out like it should.

Thank You.
George


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

I've never used bread machine yeast and I make my bread the same way you did.  Perhaps the yeast you used was not good any longer.  Do you still have the package it came in and can check the expiration/use by date?  That would be the first thing I would investigate.

I buy my yeast in bulk (16-ounce) packages and keep it tightly sealed in a jar in the freezer.  I've been doing this for nearly 14 years and have never had a problem and I bake ALL the bread we eat.  Everything from sandwich bread to hamburger buns and everything in between.


----------



## gpalexiades (May 24, 2007)

I also by the 16oz packages of yeast. Yes, I keep it in a sealed container, but not in the freezer.  The exp date is Feb 2008. This is the first time I did not use Bread Machine Yeast.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

Have you made this bread recipe before or is it a new recipe?  Also, perhaps the liquid you added was either too warm or too cold and the yeast was either "killed" or wasn't able to act properly.


----------



## gpalexiades (May 24, 2007)

No, this is the first time I made this recipe. If I remember correctly I used luke warm water, it was from the sink fauset. How cold/hot should the water be? I'll try making the bread again.
  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

I, too, use water from the sink faucet but I use an instant-read thermometer to be sure my water is no hotter than about 105 degrees F.  That is a good temperature to ensure that the yeast isn't killed.

Also, do you measure your flour into a measuring cup or do use a scale?  I cook using an electronic scale so I don't use the cup method.  Cooking by weight is more accurate because flour can take on moisture from the environment.


----------



## gpalexiades (May 24, 2007)

I will use a thermometer when I make the bread again. Also, I use the little metal measuring cups to measure the flour. I have a scale, but it isn't electronic, it's a Dial type that you can set back to zero after each measurement which has a bowl.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

I don't have any experience with your type of scale so, for now, I'd say go ahead and carefully measure the flour and go from there.  Best of luck with your next loaf of bread.


----------



## gpalexiades (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for helping me slove my problem.


----------



## philso (May 25, 2007)

although optimal amounts to use might vary depending on what kind of yeast you use (fresh, instant, etc.), essentially, yeast is yeast and any kind you use should make  the dough rise. hot water from the tap is fine, as long as it's not so hot that you can't keep your hand in it.

i've always made bread by hand, and never bother with recipes. my understanding is that there is little that can go wrong if you use a bread machine. if you post your recipe, we can get an idea if the problem lies there or not.  typical causes for bread not rising would be, kitchen temp. too cold, yeast soaked in water too hot, too much salt. too much sugar can also slow down rising.


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 25, 2007)

gpalexiades said:
			
		

> I made a loaf of Italian Bread today. I started it in my Bread Machine on the Dough Cycle. Then I covered it to rise, then baked it in the oven. I used Instant Yeast. The bread didn't rise as it should of & turned out to be hard. If I used Bread Machine Yeast would my bread turn out like it should.
> 
> What do you mean "didn't rise as it should"?  You should let bread rise until it is where it is double, no matter the time.
> I would guess that Bread Machine yeast might be the same as instant, since the latter is "designed" to mix with other ingredients as you do in a bread machine. It is just marketed as a "special" yeast.


----------

